

A Single Java Code Base For Cross Platform Mobile - aeurielesn
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/a-single-java-code-base-for-cross-platfo/240004250

======
fcoury
"By drawing all components from scratch rather than utilizing native widgets,
Codename One sets out to enable developers to avoid fragmentation. It
additionally allows accurate desktop simulation of mobile apps."

Avoid fragmentation while looking awkward and not native everywhere.

